# Truma



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi all, I have a Swift Lifestyle 530 fitted with the Truma ultrastore and ultraheat.. Just prior to our six week adventure I put the water heater on, just to make sure all was ok, it was a week ago when we were out in it and all was fine. Switched it to mains, left it for half an hour and you have guessed cold water when it should be hot 70degrees. No fuses blown, no trips tripped. There is only one switch to turn it on. Has anyone an idea as to what is amiss?

Tar

bob


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine has done this in the past. If for some reason it is not in touch with the water it has a thermal device which trips but resets after a while (the same as a kettle) 8O 8O If it does not heat up after leaving it then I'm afraid its a new heater which easily replaced


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that, but it was full of water before I turned it on. Going away for six weeks next Monday. That's all we need.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you left the exhaust cover on?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Have you left the exhaust cover on?


Sorry Sallytraffic Cover is not required to be removed whilst on mains electric.

Bob


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My first thoughts are that you need to take a reading for a 'live' feed to the emersion heater. This will determine whether you need a new heater unit fitting (a half hour job if it is accesible). If water is coming out of the hot taps, you can eliminate water as being an issue.
As has already been mentioned, it could be a fail safe trip that cut out, which I believe is part of the emersion heater.
As time is pressing, it may be advisable to get one ordered if the test shows the power is getting to the heater but not heating the water.
Alan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Follow the mains lead going into the boiler back about 12 inches. You should find a 3 way connector plug. Take plug apart, check with multimeter for 230V coming from PSU. Do a resistance check for around 60 ohms on the lead going to the boiler. Live and neutral are the two outer pins, middle is earth.



Trevor


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Thanks for that, but it was full of water before I turned it on. Going away for six weeks next Monday. That's all we need.


I too thought it was full of water 8O 8O

Heater


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Bob some of the mains switch has a fuse above the switch i would check that just in case if that is ok and you have 240 volts as per trevors post a new element is required.
kev


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Kev, looks like the element may have failed. My local dealer is looking at it tomorrow, and if it is the case a new element can be sourced in a day. The mechanic is Truma trained, so may be on a winner. Still on warranty so not worried about cost. More worried if I can survive 6 weeks without mains water heater and relying on gas. I have 2 6kg propanes and a camping gaz 907.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Found the problem ( I think ) traced it to the PSU and all the trip switches. After turning them off and on afew times, all was restored. Mains is heating the water. Something about build up of residual something or other in the PSU???? Beats me, but we are back to normal, or whatever normal is. Thanks to all for the help, and Trevor on our sister site.


Bob


----------

